# '95 Dunhill early morning pipe



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Smoked some of this first thing in the morning with some fresh roasted Nicaraguan coffee.....

I must say, it is really subtly flavored... a nice mild smoke ..... good amount of sweetness... and a touch of vintage flavor at 12 years old.... definite awesome morning smoke...go figure


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I used to smoke quite a bit of EMP, but mine was from 2005 or 2006, and I have heard the manufacturer for Dunhill has changed in the last 10 years or something. Is the '95 very different from the current EMP, other than that it has aged? Is it better in your opinion?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JAK said:


> I used to smoke quite a bit of EMP, but mine was from 2005 or 2006, and I have heard the manufacturer for Dunhill has changed in the last 10 years or something. Is the '95 very different from the current EMP, other than that it has aged? Is it better in your opinion?


never had the current EMP..... but I know the blend was the same because this tin didnt have the royal warrent(like from the 80's) on it.... I'm going to get some current EMP and see if age is a factor.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

The reason I ask is that I often hear people say that the "old" dunhill is superior to the "new" dunhill. I liked EMP, but nightcap is one of my favorites, and I have always wondered if it was worth it to seek out "old" nightcap, because if it was better it would have to be mind-blowingly good


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not a dunhill fan, but i think the "royal warrant" and "murrays" are two different things. 
Murrays, i believe (as i'm no expert on dunhill tobacs), is from the mid 90s to early 00's. 
recently, Orlik has taken over their production, i think in '04, but i'm not totally sure.

bruce, who reads up on the dating of these hard to find tins, may have more accurate info, maybe a link that we can all learn from as well.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Here's a couple of links:

http://www.loringpage.com/attpipes/duntobac.htm

http://www.loringpage.com/attpipes/tobdatepaper.html

edit IHT - for some reason, the 2nd link won't work unless the "l" is in "HTML"?? so, that's the edit, added the "l".


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Bruce, thats exactly what I was looking for. Sorry about the thread jacking.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

For what it's worth, Murray's stopped producing Dunhill Blends around mid-year of 2003. Orlick then took over the production of the Dunhill Blends with the exception of a few. I don't recall exactly which ones they did not continue. Orlick was given the exact recipes for the Dunhill Blends, but many Dunhill Whores, including myself, feel that the Orlic blends are simply not the same. Yes, they are close, but they are not the same and they age very differently. The reason, as I have been told by others who have researched the issue, is that Orlic obtains it's tobaccos from different suppliers than Murry used, grown in other areas. Therefore the tobaccos, although the very same seed is used, are different, because of the soil factor. Think of it this way, the tobacco produced from Cuban seed, used to grow a specific tobacco in Cuba, will taste different than that same exact seed used to grow tobacco in Honduras. 

From what I've heard, Orlic is in the process of down sizing it's production of Dunhill Tobaccos overall, and will discontinue a number of the less popular Dunhill Blends.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JAK said:


> The reason I ask is that I often hear people say that the "old" dunhill is superior to the "new" dunhill. I liked EMP, but nightcap is one of my favorites, and I have always wondered if it was worth it to seek out "old" nightcap, because if it was better it would have to be mind-blowingly good


I have "old" nightcap with the RW... it's damn good.... BUT I have never had new nightcap so......lol

I like to do things backwards......


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> I have "old" nightcap with the RW... it's damn good.... BUT I have never had new nightcap so......lol
> 
> I like to do things backwards......


I have two tins of the new stuff we can try this weekend bro. Might even trade you straight up if you are that curious. :r


----------

